# Contracts and Job Descriptions



## Jojomonkeyking (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm a member of a student USITT chapter at school and we are trying to collect examples of professional contracts and job descriptions to show some of the underclassmen as examples.

We would love for any and all examples of any technical role in the business!

Thanks


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 20, 2010)

There is a book called "The business of Theatrical Design" by Moody. Go buy it!


----------



## Footer (Dec 20, 2010)

Because contracts are extremely specific and usually specify not only scope of work expected but cover compensation, few people if any will post anything that will be at all beneficial. For a design contract, USA829 does have their standard contract online: Contracts Overview. As far as job descriptions go, look no further then backstagejobs.com or artsearch. Many of those posts have detailed job descriptions attached.


----------



## Jojomonkeyking (Dec 21, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> There is a book called "The business of Theatrical Design" by Moody. Go buy it!



Thanks! I actually already have this book, it was required for a class, I was kinda hoping for some real life examples?




Footer said:


> Because contracts are extremely specific and usually specify not only scope of work expected but cover compensation, few people if any will post anything that will be at all beneficial. For a design contract, USA829 does have their standard contract online: Contracts Overview. As far as job descriptions go, look no further then backstagejobs.com or artsearch. Many of those posts have detailed job descriptions attached.


 

I was hoping to see some real world examples of them, I'm not particularly interested in the compensation aspect, more of how they phrase certain things, like duties and skill requirements.

Thanks! I've been looking through all those websites and found some good ones about design, I was wondering if anyone might have some for MEs, or MCs or just general technical roles?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's a listing for an entry-level Stagehand, for a production show at a Las Vegas resort.

> It is the responsibility of the EMPLOYER On Call stagehand to assist the Department Head, Assistant, Lead, Supervisors and fellow employees during the course of a normal work day whether this position is being utilized as a show track or as day maintenance. This position is additionally held responsible to ensure the safe working environment with the current production of SHOW and any special events or projects that may arise while working under the supervision of EMPLOYER. All duties are to be performed in accordance with departmental and EMPLOYER policies, practices, and procedures.
> 
> Specific Job Functions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jojomonkeyking (Dec 21, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Here's a listing for an entry-level Stagehand, for a production show at a Las Vegas resort.




Would you possibly have an example of that in a contract form? or is that too private to share? Thank you for the job description though!


----------



## Footer (Dec 21, 2010)

Jojomonkeyking said:


> T
> Thanks! I've been looking through all those websites and found some good ones about design, I was wondering if anyone might have some for MEs, or MCs or just general technical roles?



Many theatre companies don't actually have job descriptions that are written until you get into the larger theatres with very large crews. Most job descriptions are simply "performs duties associated with _________ and other duties as assigned". If you want formalized job descriptions, look at any posting that any cruise ship posts, Cirque, or Vegas style show. 

Many theatres, especially small ones, leave the job description vague both because management does not know everything that goes into a job and they will usually ask more from you then initially intended.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 21, 2010)

Jojomonkeyking said:


> Would you possibly have an example of that in a contract form? ...


No. Because virtually all positions in the casino industry, save for CEO, COO, CFO, and such, are at-will employees, and thus have no employment contract.


----------



## museav (Dec 30, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> No. Because virtually all positions in the casino industry, save for CEO, COO, CFO, and such, are at-will employees, and thus have no employment contract.


Perhaps there should be some clarification. If there is no Contract then there is no agreement or commitment to provide any work or any compensation. At some point there would usually be some agreement to provide some defined services for a specific defined compensation and that would then be a Contract, even if informal or verbal. For example, an Independent Contractor will have a Contract with their clients, it is not an Employment Contract since it is by definition not an employer/employee relationship, however there is still a Contract


----------

